
Ask HN: Having $2K and no job, how would you drastically improve your life? - amazonavocado
That is my situation right now. Years ago I had emergency budget to last six months, but my last job search drained it all, taking upwards of two years. Now I have just $2k for a short contract developer gig I recently finished. I live with my parents and would like to move out again.<p>I want to drastically improve my life within a relatively short time, a month or two, either by making myself more employable with the money, or doing something else with it. What would you do with it?
======
GoldenMonkey
1) To improve your skills. Buy a subscription to an online training library. I
like safari books online for this. They have videos and books and 'learning
paths'. There's a monthly plan option.

2) To do a targeted job search. Borrow from the library or buy the book: what
color is your parachute. This will help with your job/contract search. The
odds of getting a job with just sending out a resume is ~2%. This book teaches
you how to figure out what your strengths are and how to do a targeted job
search.

3) Start going to Meetup groups to network with people in your chosen field.
Let people know what you can do, and build a network of people who can open
doors to jobs/opportunities for you... this is a long term endeavor. Better
yet, present at these meetup groups... to be seen as an expert/skilled person.

You don't need to spend much $, to do this.

------
coralreef
I think spending any amount of money is unlikely to make you more employable
in the short term. There's just no magic certificate or course that will have
the effect desired.

If you have a side project or something that generates a bit of money, you
could look to spend that money on advertising.

------
virken
easy - save 90% of it - but give 10% to a charity you trust to do smartly with
it - then, consider how blessed you already are - if you are healthy, and
smart (which it sounds like you are) then you are already miles ahead of your
peers - take some time to realize how fortunate you are for where you are
today - then - do as others say - contemplate your navel - think about how you
love to spend your time - and do that - don't be a corporate suckup if you
don't have to - do something you are proud of - then you will always be at
peace :-)

------
rubyfan
Fly to a nice destination with beaches and low cost of living. Chill a bit.
Get another couple short contract jobs. Enjoy life.

